# forge world new razorback turret options



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

was browsing forge world and saw these
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Space_Marines/Space-Marine-Tanks?filter_reset=1


thought that the space marine players would want to see these.:grin:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

the lascannon TL plasma looks kitbashed...awful.
the assault cannon on the other hand...


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep the las plas is meh, but the assault cannons are mmmm nice


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Meh. It's good that there are now kits for these, but if they had just made the TL asscannon from the crusader kit available as a separate upgrade sprue people would be happy with that. As for the las-plas, I was hoping they might do something old school, like the original razorback.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, they're about two editions too late, but nice nonetheless.

How these would have made a _killing_ in 5th...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The thing I find interesting about these is who made them and his FW bio.


----------



## Emperor's Fury (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh I'm really liking the TLAC. Looks like I might have to snag this for my Sammael on Sableclaw conversion. That lasplas looks a little meh to me too.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> The thing I find interesting about these is who made them and his FW bio.


Yeah, but if it looks like a bag of arse, who cares what he used to make it? That las/plas combo is just awful.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Svartmetall said:


> but if it looks like a bag of arse


A bag of arse?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Only thing I don't like is it's fucking huge barrel. Otherwise, I kinda like it. The Ultramarines RBack is interesting though. Considering that there was no RBack in 30K, and it's not Deimos Rhino, it suggests it might be part of a FW force. A new UM oriented Imperial Armour? Or perhaps a Warzone; Macragge is on its way?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Only thing I don't like is it's fucking huge barrel. Otherwise, I kinda like it. The Ultramarines RBack is interesting though. Considering that there was no RBack in 30K, and it's not Deimos Rhino, it suggests it might be part of a FW force. A new UM oriented Imperial Armour? Or perhaps a Warzone; Macragge is on its way?


That one that Khorne linked? That's an older edition of the RB that GW used to make.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice. Love the assault cannon turret :good:


And at least there is a physical option for the original armament again


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Yeah, but if it looks like a bag of arse, who cares what he used to make it? That las/plas combo is just awful.


Fair enough matey :shok: I will just back away slowly and make no sudden moves


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Considering you can now print (with the higher end machines)in a wax material that has virtually no print lines and can be molded straight from the printer, we may be seeing more and more of this from FW. Personally, I'm looking forward to it. Good catch.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> That one that Khorne linked? That's an older edition of the RB that GW used to make.


Nope, the greyed out one in the FW turret options link.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Nope, the greyed out one in the FW turret options link.


Got ya, it's just a bit of FW brass on the door I think, probably a studio members personal mini they used as an example.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

LordMolnar said:


> Considering you can now print (with the higher end machines)in a wax material that has virtually no print lines and can be molded straight from the printer, we may be seeing more and more of this from FW. Personally, I'm looking forward to it. Good catch.


I think Its been happening for quite some time, quite alot of the heresy stuff is just far too perfect for it to have been "hand sculpted", im not taking anything away from the FW dudes, they are real life wizards as far as im concerned, but i have had chance to compare some of the ranges over time and its clear that a machine has been involved in the process at some level as the vehicles and similar stuff is just too damn accurate and crisp, a good example would be the Cerastus Knight Lancer , Darren parwood is an amazing mini designer but i also think he and most of the studio have been learning how to digitally sculpt as quite a few of his minis were transferred to plastic kits when GW started to use CAD and 3d printing prototypes not too long ago, i think the two studios do slightly different processes but i think the process is something like
1. Brief 
2. sketch concepts
3. sketch model
4. scan sketch model
5. CAD sketch model into protoype
6. print prototype
7. refine prototype
8. last fix/details
9. GW break up into sprue /FW Break up for molds
10 GW Produce prototype sprue / FW make master mold
11 GW produce sprues /produce resin casts. 

i would recon almost all models both companies produce now have some level of cad involvement, maybe the odd FW organic creature for warhammer forge might still be done old school, but given the speed of release these days its clear rapid prototyping is really paying dividends.


----------

